# Apple-Mango Scallops



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Apple-Mango Scallops

Ingredients 

1 pound sea Scallops 
2 firm, tart Apples 
1 medium Onion 
1 ripe Mango 
2 Tablesppons Olive Oil 
2 Tablespoons Butter 
Juice of one fresh Lemon 
Salt & Pepper 

Method 


Rinse scallops and set aside. to drain. Peel and core apples, then slice each into eight or twelve slices, depending on size. Peel the onion, cut in half, then slice into 1/8" strips. Remove flesh from mango, discarding the peel and stone. Chop mango into small cubes. 

In a large skillet, heat the olive oil. Saute onion until it just starts to carmelize. 

Add 1 tablespoon of butter, stirring it around to coat the pan. Add the apple slices and saute for two minutes. 

Add the second tablespoon of butter, stir until melted, then add the scallops, mango and 1 tablespoon of lemon juice, stirring to spread ingredients evenly over the pan. Cover the skillet and cook over high heat for two minutes. 

Remove cover and stir, making sure all the scallops are turned over. Cook for another minute. Add a pinch of salt and pepper, more lemon juice to taste, if desired, and mix indredients well. Cook one additional minute or until scallops are just done. 

Do not overcook!


----------

